# BimmerFest Registration Now Open!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Some Advice Please*



740iL Sport said:


> *Guys,
> 
> I am looking at 2850 miles each way to attend BimmerFest on April 12th. Having never been there, a few questions come to
> mind and I hope Jon and/or his associates or some of the brethren here on the board can enlighten me....
> ...


Hey Simeon,

There's a whole contingent of 'Festers staying at The Sandman
Inn over the weekend... The Sandman is a stone's throw from
Cutter Motors. (805)687-2468.

The vendor displays are static, and there is no motorsport
event _per se_...  We do though have an event called the
BimmerFest Road Rally. We are hoping to assemble
the largest parade/convoy of Bimmers ever amassed
in the West this year! The Rally is the highlite of the event IMHO.

Admission (other than vendors) is on a 1st come 1st served
basis.

There will certainly be some prime Cutter Motors real
estate upon which to display Baby if you can make it!


Hope to see you here!!

--Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Simeon,

If you do commit to driving that far, I can promise
you a VIP spot for Baby.

:thumbup:


----------



## 740iL Sport (Jan 18, 2002)

Jon,
When is the Road Rally held, on the day of or before the meet at Cutter's? I am trying to establish a time frame for travel before speaking with my SO about a solo cross counrty run

Thanks for your help.

Simeon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The Road Rally is the climax of the event.

Here's an excerpt of last year's program:









This year, in the evening after BimmerFest, we hope
to get everyone to put their dancing shoes on,
as we Bimmerheads are going to invade
the night clubs of SB en masse...

Don't tell your SO that part though!


:str8pimpi


----------



## 740iL Sport (Jan 18, 2002)

*BimmerFest Registration*

Baby & I have registered!

Issues yet to be addressed:
Time off from work minor issue
Time away from home & "The Wrecking Crew" could be trouble
Baby ready to roll so soon after major motor modifications...unknown

If all goes well, Baby & I are there!

Regards


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alright!

))


I can't wait to hear a full detailed report of your BimmerFest
Odyssey!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## 740iL Sport (Jan 18, 2002)

*Anyone familiar with the area??*

I'll probably need a detail shop to help with the car before the show. 
2800 miles will have an effect on Baby's appearance and if anyone knows of a suitable establishment, I'd be much obliged.

Thanks

Simeon


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Alright!
> 
> ))
> 
> ...


Jon, in the Roundel, they have these write-ups of interesting journeys to O'fest. Is there any way to do the same thing with the magazines covering B'fest for the journeys 740iL Sport and the Seattle caravan, etc. are making?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Jon, in the Roundel, they have these write-ups of interesting journeys to O'fest. Is there any way to do the same thing with the magazines covering B'fest for the journeys 740iL Sport and the Seattle caravan, etc. are making? *


I wrote up an article for our local club rag last year. I could collect the stories from the group and crank something out


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I wrote up an article for our local club rag last year. I could collect the stories from the group and crank something out *


I was just going to type that this sounds like a job
for Haus!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I was just going to type that this sounds like a job
> for Haus! *


European Car Magazine will be there again this year? And I imagine Perf. BMW Magazine will print an article as well. Will the Roundel finally cover the event (or print an article if submitted)?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I don't know, Scott.

Last year we were completely snubbed by Roundel.

A very well-known Los Angeles television weather
broadcaster/personality (also a BMW enthusiast) 
took pics, and wrote/submitted a story...
:dunno:


edit: I shouldn't say completely snubbed. Hack wrote
a nice thank you that they printed... Thanks Dan!!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Just Registered :thumbup: 

BTW, Jon, I am not bringing a car, but I had to choose one to register. Not a big deal, but I thought I would let you know.


----------



## Blacksheep (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Jon

What weather guy is that and what does he drive?

This is my first Bimmer, my first Bimmerfest, and I am having fun already.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That would be none other than Carl Bell, K-Cal 9!

:thumbup:


TranceLvr - I look forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, I think I know which weather guy you're referring to. He contacted me about the paddle-shift retrofit too. If I am not wrong, he did mention about covering the fest for Roundel. No?



Jon Shafer said:


> *I don't know, Scott.
> 
> Last year we were completely snubbed by Roundel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Vince,

I haven't seen him since last year's event. I met him at 
the VPC tour that you were at...

Did you hook him up with a paddle shift kit??


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *...snip...
> 
> edit: I shouldn't say completely snubbed. Hack wrote
> a nice thank you that they printed... Thanks Dan!! *


LEAST I can do...You guys put up one heck of a shin-dig.

I'll see if they'll at least put in an article in the Whispering Bomb.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

well, I did email him but never really got a definite answer back from him... :dunno:



Jon Shafer said:


> *Vince,
> 
> I haven't seen him since last year's event. I met him at
> the VPC tour that you were at...
> ...


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *TranceLvr - I look forward to meeting you!!!
> *


Same here!


----------

